# Piraten - Spiel gesucht !



## Khazad (14. August 2012)

Hi Leute, 

Ich habe Lust auf ein Strategiespiel mit Städteaufbauen, aber auch schönen Seeschlachten... Vorzugsweise in der Karibik 
Fällt euch da was schönes zu ein ?

Das einzige was ich gesehen habe, was ansatzweise auf das Profil passt, 
wäre Port Royal 2 gewesen, aber das hat mir vom Gameplay her enifach nicht zugesagt...

Falls ihr Alternativen habt, teilt sie mir mit 

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

Tropico 2 war mit Piraten. Vllt ist das was für dich.  

Tropico 2: Die Pirateninsel (PC) im Test - GameStar.de


----------



## Khazad (14. August 2012)

Ja, sieht schon nicht schlecht aus  
Hab ja nix gegen alte Spiele, allerdings muss ich gestehen das mir ein wenig neuere Grafik zupass kommen würde 

Gibts da noch was anderes eventuell ?


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

Außer Browsergames fällt mir da nicht viel ein.


----------



## Leckrer (14. August 2012)

Was zwar nicht Strategie aber irre spaßig ist, ist Monkey Island


----------



## Khazad (14. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Was zwar nicht Strategie aber irre spaßig ist, ist Monkey Island



HAHA Das ist ja auch Epic Lucas Arts 

Schade das euch da nix mehr einfällt, scheint ne art Marktlücke an "guten" Spielen in diesem speziellen Profil zu geben ^^


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

Naja, Anno gibt es noch. Aber so richtig Pirat sein ist da auch nicht drin.


----------



## Khazad (14. August 2012)

oder doch Port Royale 3 ? aber die Kritiken sind so schlecht ^^

Warum gibts eigentlich keine Demos mehr.... man man man


----------



## Leckrer (14. August 2012)

Khazad schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibts eigentlich keine Demos mehr.... man man man



Dafür gibt's diverse Seiten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2012)

Etwas älter, vielleicht Pirates. Der Nachfolger von Port Royal 2, Teil 3. leider ohne großartige Seeschlachten wäre Anno 1503


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2012)

Mit großartigen Seeschlachten, aber ohne Piraten wäre Empire: Total War & Napoleon: Total War.


----------



## Khazad (14. August 2012)

Tja ich sehe schon, die 100% Übereinstimmung werde ich wohl nicht finden ^^

Ich denke ich probiere dann doch mal port royale 3, hoffe das lohnt sich dann auch -,-'

Ansonsten guck ich halt 5 mal hintereinander "Fluch der Karibik" dann ist der wunsch nach nem Piratenspiel wahrscheinlich weg )


----------

